# Avatar...



## Zangetsu (Dec 18, 2009)

Today the US$ 237million  is releasing in India...so post your experiences about this movie....trailers were awesome 

*blog.bigmoviezone.com/images/AvatarPoster01_540x808.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 18, 2009)

Would try to watch it in 3D.
Not expecting as per story, expecting mind blowing visuals.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 18, 2009)

Rounding up me mates to catch up with the weekend show in 3D. The trailers haven't impressed me, but it's James "f*ckin" Cameron, the god of sci-fi cinema, so it deserves a watch. 

_*crossing fingers for ticket availability*_


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 18, 2009)

i am going to watch just becoz 1200 corers are invested. 
(i heard it some where from my frnds )


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 18, 2009)

Finally...been waiting for years for this..am a huge cameron fan..am watching it next week in IMAX...


----------



## desiibond (Dec 18, 2009)

I could only get tickets on Monday but yes am going for 3D show


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 18, 2009)

vishalgmistry said:


> i am going to watch just becoz 1200 corers are invested.
> (i heard it some where from my frnds )



yup its true.....

and watching it in 1080p resolution after blu-ray release will b an awesome experience...


----------



## RCuber (Dec 18, 2009)

PVR (bangalore) Gold class 3D version is Rs. 1000.  no its not a typo


----------



## desiibond (Dec 18, 2009)

it was 850 bucks when i checked this morning. Watching a 3D movie in that tiny screen is total waste of money.


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 18, 2009)

PVR Select Citywalk Saket, Delhi Gold Class : 950 Rs.


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 18, 2009)

crap I could not watched in 3D as not available in my city.. but watched first day first show in inox...

visuals are great. (backgrounds and characters are amazing)


For Vfx:- 10/10

but for story :-6/10

their is not much story fot 160 minutes long movie.  but still worth a watch..


----------



## IonHawk (Dec 18, 2009)

Hopefully the movie will be good - but here's something weird I noticed - Digit's review of Avatar (posted Dec 18) and The Guardian UK's review of Avatar(posted Dec 11) are exactly the same even though posted by two different authors. Digit should look into this case of what looks to be blatant plagiarism.
Here are the links below so you can decide for yourself
*www.guardian.co.uk/film/2009/dec/11/avatar-james-cameron-film-review
*www.thinkdigit.com/Features/AVATAR-Movie-Review_3847.html

---------- Post added at 08:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 AM ----------

Hopefully the movie will be good - but here's something weird I noticed - Digit's review of Avatar (posted Dec 18) and The Guardian UK's review of Avatar(posted Dec 11) are exactly the same even though posted by two different authors. Digit should look into this case of what looks to be blatant plagiarism.
Here are the links below so you can decide for yourself
*www.guardian.co.uk/film/2009/dec/11/avatar-james-cameron-film-review
*www.thinkdigit.com/Features/AVATAR-Movie-Review_3847.html


----------



## sam_1710 (Dec 18, 2009)

Avatar 3D : 7/10
3D gets the 2 extra..


----------



## Coool (Dec 21, 2009)

got tickets for 24th...3D of course..


----------



## GigaHeartz (Dec 21, 2009)

i am watching it day after tomorrow.. silver class PVR at forum.. gold class is fukkking 1000 bucks.. what the hell.. inox was a good option but tickets are very dificult to get..


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 21, 2009)

awesome visuals... watch it just for it... its worth it


----------



## desiibond (Dec 22, 2009)

Just back after watching late night show of Avatar 3D

I would give this a 10/10. Just for the reason that this is something that I have never experience before. Terrific visuals and oh god, I want to be one of Na'vi people


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 22, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Just back after watching late night show of Avatar 3D
> 
> I would give this a 10/10. Just for the reason that this is something that I have never experience before. Terrific visuals and oh god, I want to be one of Na'vi people



same here.. want to be a na'vi .. there connection & understanding with nature was awesome


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 22, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Just back after watching late night show of Avatar 3D
> 
> I would give this a 10/10. Just for the reason that this is something that I have never experience before. Terrific visuals and oh god, I want to be one of Na'vi people



Oh.yeah..watching it in a 1080p res on a plasma/LCD/LED will be a great gr8 experience


----------



## windchimes (Dec 23, 2009)

Me too got AVATARED few days back. Will recommend this movie for Pandora and the CG incredibleness 

But the movie reminded very much of Hayayo Miyazaki's anime classic Princess Mononoke.
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoZpCmcnM_s  Check this clip to get a rough idea.

Also check this science fiction work by Ursula K. Le Guin  which shows a lot of resemblence *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Word_for_World_Is_Forest


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 23, 2009)

Watched the 3D version last saturday at Inox Forum, Kolkata (Rs.240 each) with wife. One word-awesome.

Booked the tickets from www.bookmyshow.com.


----------



## Coool (Dec 25, 2009)

+1 for awesome word..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 25, 2009)

Era Prasad Imax 3d lo choosava?

ticket entha? Active shutter 3d goggles aa?


----------



## Coool (Dec 25, 2009)

^ aa ninna chusa imax 3d lo...imax ki vellina ventane pedha punch padindhi...imax closed! Security vadini adigithe closed annaru..10mins wait chesi staff ni adigithe lopaliki parking lot nunchi pampinchadu...200 ticket...mamul googles ea..


----------



## ico (Dec 26, 2009)

naaku telugu raadhu...


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 26, 2009)

how about u guys post in english or make the conversation in PM ???


----------



## Faun (Dec 26, 2009)

^^hahaha

I got the DVDee. Will watch tomorrow. No paisa, no 3d


----------



## eggman (Dec 26, 2009)

^^DVDee???


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 26, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> how about u guys post in english or make the conversation in PM ???



sorry rhitwick


----------



## Coool (Dec 26, 2009)

ico said:


> naaku telugu raadhu...



 then learn


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Dec 26, 2009)

visuals are jst awesome.. evry scene got smting special abt it
story could although b wrapped up in less than 5 sentences 
nyway the VFX shows the 1200 crore tag evrywhr


----------



## asingh (Dec 27, 2009)

Well just saw it few hours ago....
Well the movie has created history for sure. The graphics/3D, animation integration is absolutely awesome. This movie has set new grounds for CGI films. The experience is extremelly immersive, and one does not feel like getting up. Well if a movie can do that, then I think it is good. If you argue from a critique point of view...yea..then the story is nothing great, really simple. Most of our hindi movies are like this. A hero reaches a new place, becomes the helper, is beaten the **** out off, and in the end prevails -- with a girl on his arm. Message is strong though. 

Worth a watch. No ways was my 2xRS300 + popcorn+pepsi+2.5 hours wasted.


----------



## sandramathews01 (Dec 29, 2009)

I saw this movie on last week. I like it presentation and nice sound effect. Cameron did such a nice job. He took 2000 character movie and 500 camera to made this movie. This movie is one of the best movie of 2009. I think this movie is desreve to take oscar award.


----------



## dreams (Dec 29, 2009)

watched it and a smal review is posted in must watch movies thread. CG is awesome. But ppl should watch in 2D atleast in India. 3D goggles and experience creates headache. PVR


----------



## hot zubs (Jan 2, 2010)

hey digitians from bangalore dont ever go to watch Avatar in Urvashi, had a real bad experience over there today, the 3D over there really sux i did not get any feel of 3D at all (i dont no about the other movie halls) and the eyes were really burning and while stepping down from the stairs, i fell and that 3D glasses got some crack in it and after that, the owner of urvashi really pissed me off *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/rolleye17.gif he says that the glasses are 4300 bucks which he had got it from USA  and he told me to pay 2500 bucks for this and finally after a long conversation *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/argue.gif i just paid him 1000 bucks...
are those glasses really 4000 bucks *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/confused1.gif or i just paid him extra...
and one more question guys were can i get the best 3D experience in bangalore...


----------



## eggman (Jan 3, 2010)

^^Feel sorry for you!  I dont think those glasses are that expensive! Anyway , I've been to INOX MG ROAD...its 3D is pretty good!! A guy who had seen Avatar in Hyd IMAX said 3d effect of INOX is same as IMAX..


----------



## Nithu (Jan 4, 2010)

amazing movie... i saw the movie in 3D for just 95 bucks...30rs for 3d glasses.
i know the 3d experience is not so good in ordinary theaters..but it's worth it.


----------



## hot zubs (Jan 4, 2010)

^^^
*www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/errwer.gif  jus 95 bucks *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/scared14.gif
kool dude*www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/happy15.gif


----------



## Nithu (Jan 4, 2010)

^^ yes.. thats the balcony fare in Crown theater, Calicut.  
I traveled almost 200KM from my home to watch that movie...


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 4, 2010)

^hiii i just returned home frm crown  after watching avatar.....will go once more, wer r u frm?


----------



## hot zubs (Jan 5, 2010)

@Nithu

dude instead of travelling for 200KM u would have paid that travelling charging to watch the movie at a good theater*www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/ohyeah.gif


----------



## Nithu (Jan 5, 2010)

@zyberboy
im from Kasaragod...

@hot zubs
no dude,,, train ticket fare is just 50Rs... so by going there total of only 300Rs wasted...
and also its the nearest theatre that has AVATAR in 3D from my home..


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 5, 2010)

is there any good scene in ?

---------- Post added at 09:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 AM ----------




ico said:


> naaku telugu raadhu...



nuvvu telangana bidda na?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 5, 2010)

Me too watched it finally....& eager 2 watch on a HD-Display...

superb movie....



gopi_vbboy said:


> is there any good scene in ?


I think u haven't watched this movie.....just check the thread count here people r crazy 
2 post their exepriences abt the movie....

As for ur question their r lots of lots of good....i mean beautiful scenes in the movie....
the environment is itself beautiful


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah. AVATAR's the BEST movie I've ever seen. Ye don't feel Na'vis are CGI. They're Phucin' real! Gotta watch it in 3D. I couldn't wait for 3D and I went to 2D. Awesome, Cameron, awesome! Those Na'vis and Pandora ain't real.  I love Jake Sully. Can't wait for the sequels! Sh*t! Humans sucks. I wanna be a Na'vi. BTW, I love Colonel Quaritch. He's an awesome badass!


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 5, 2010)

> is there any good scene in ?


it's got all the TYPES of good scenes

i noe where this is headed


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 5, 2010)

^ Anybody feelin' like me?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 6, 2010)

OMG   :flu-surprised2:  *4000 *Crore in just 17days..worldwide....breaked all box-office record...


----------



## dreams (Jan 6, 2010)

comp@ddict said:


> it's got all the TYPES of good scenes
> 
> i noe where this is headed


If you mean the real scene in regional language..then no in the theatrical version.

But, cameron has decided to release the mating scene between the hero and navi girl in the DVD. I believe, there is something strange in the above scene, which was enacted in Navi' style.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Aah....but must say 'twas an arousing (is this word appropriate) scene right in between the movie

gosh cant believe i wrote that, and that too about aliens...


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 6, 2010)

Avatar Revealed....


----------



## staticsid (Jan 6, 2010)

Because of the intense hype and hence my inflated expectations, it was kind of a let down...
And wtf is 'unobtainium' ? Its like Cameron is spoofing himself !


----------



## azzu (Jan 6, 2010)

great visual effects 
but local theater ruined my experience 
still great CGI 
not so good story ,, 
really loved the Copters (or planes  ) some great product designing there
still the movie was not up to the mark i waz xpecting

hey nice to see a bramhanandam in this forum


----------



## hot zubs (Jan 11, 2010)

azzu said:


> not so good story ,,



i guess u r the first one to say that *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/cursing.gif


----------



## eggman (Jan 11, 2010)

^^NO he's not!!!

The film has a really weak story!


----------



## ico (Jan 11, 2010)

^^ agreed.


----------



## azzu (Jan 11, 2010)

the movie and CGI are fascinating i agree so is Cameron's directorship
but the movie's story is not as good as it deserves


----------



## nix (Jan 12, 2010)

its not worth the hype that its getting. not worth the 4 star review it got in TOI. not "mindblowing" as many reviews say. its like the world media is in the payroll of james cameron. 

the 3D was not as good as i was expecting it to be. watching the same movie in 2D would not make a huge difference. the 3D only marginally adds to the effect.

certainly not worth the rs 180 ticket price. I prefer movies like 300.


----------



## Nithu (Jan 12, 2010)

WoW... Crossed 1.34billion mark :glass_babyeyes:..... can it beat TITANIC ?


----------



## eggman (Jan 12, 2010)

^^Either way Cameron is Holding both #1 and #2!! That's an achievement! Although Titanic ,in my opinion, was a far superior film!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 12, 2010)

hot zubs said:


> hey digitians from bangalore dont ever go to watch Avatar in Urvashi, had a real bad experience over there today, the 3D over there really sux i did not get any feel of 3D at all (i dont no about the other movie halls) and the eyes were really burning and while stepping down from the stairs, i fell and that 3D glasses got some crack in it and after that, the owner of urvashi really pissed me off *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/rolleye17.gif he says that the glasses are 4300 bucks which he had got it from USA  and he told me to pay 2500 bucks for this and finally after a long conversation *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/argue.gif i just paid him 1000 bucks...
> are those glasses really 4000 bucks *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/confused1.gif or i just paid him extra...
> and one more question guys were can i get the best 3D experience in bangalore...




even i broke the glasses once @ IMAX theatre!!...but i paid only 500 bucks!

---------- Post added at 11:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 PM ----------




gopi_vbboy said:


> is there any good scene in ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 AM ----------
> 
> ...




telangana people dont speak telugu?!?!


----------

